# Boston Victorian Cemetery - July 2012



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

Evening all  I was unsure whether to post this or not, as I suppose its not strictly speaking derelict, although its certainly the unkempt part of the cemetery, and has a derelict chapel in it. But if you pit it...no offence taken 







Boston cemetery was opened in 1855 and since then nearly 38,000 burials have taken place. There are some 10,000 memorials in the cemetery. Prior to the opening of this cemetery, burials would have taken place in local churchyards or in the former St. Johns Cemetery, Skirbeck Road, Boston


























In the original part of Boston cemetery several impressive memorials can be found, the most famous of which is that to Sir Herbert Ingram MP, founder of the London Illustrated News. Ingram drowned along with his son, when the vessel they were aboard sank on Lake Michigan in North America. His body was returned to Boston and buried in the cemetery.





















A small area of war graves, rather better maintained...






Two chapels were originally built opposite each other at either side of the road leading from the gatehouse. A further can be found at the end of this road. 






Today, the right hand chapel no longer exists, and the other two lie in a derelict state, being used a storage. The Boston Victorian Cemetery Trust is hoping to bring them back into use, although seems to be having little luck...



















































Thanks for looking in guys, your feedback good or bad is much appreciated as ever 
(Original chapel illustration, map and history taken from borough council and cemetery trust websites)

~RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 2, 2012)

I find it quite sad that Cemetery's are not taken care of more. 

Looks like a cracking location, nothing pittable about that mate! Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the look of that church would like to see inside thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Jul 2, 2012)

Old cemetery's are worth looking round as you find parts which are very overgrown and in cases like this hav edisued chaples, just seems a shame they get like that. BTW the war grave commision looks after that area and if I'm not wrong there would have been a big cross there as well. Nice work


----------



## Dcp1967 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi great pics hard to believe that there maybe relatives of people in those graves


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comment guys, glad you like it  It does seem surprising they're not rather more cared for, although the area is preserved as a nature reserve which I believe explains the allowance of all the vegetation...

~RR


----------



## night crawler (Jul 2, 2012)

A lot of cemeterys are down to the local council to look after and there is a tendancy to leave nature to it in the older parts.


----------



## shane.c (Jul 2, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 2, 2012)

*Nice*

Interesting pictures thanks for posting.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful place and photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2012)

I love old graveyards they are always so peaceful,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## teeheehee (Jul 3, 2012)

Love to live in that chapel least you know your neighbours are gonna be quiet and not complain.....


----------



## nelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Love that, whats the score on the church?

Have a look into this group, you may find it interesting 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/140078746089399/


----------



## scribble (Jul 3, 2012)

I love old cemeteries. This is super - especially the chapels and (I assume) dead house. My favourite has a "Friends" groups who have done a great deal to restore it but hopefully without losing its wild appeal.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet Ingram was a bit whiffy by the time they got him home!

Nice work dude, very enjoyable.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks again for all the comments guys, I appreciate it 



nelly said:


> Love that, whats the score on the church?
> 
> Have a look into this group, you may find it interesting
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/140078746089399/



Well, the preservation trust is trying to get in bought back to use, but as some kind of community project/gallery/event centre. But as ever money's a constant struggle, as well as trying to comply with planning regs. They hold various fundraisers etc to try and build up the funds...

And thanks for the linky, I shall have to join methinks 



TeeJF said:


> I bet Ingram was a bit whiffy by the time they got him home!
> 
> Nice work dude, very enjoyable.



Aye, I should imagine so! 

Thanks, and btw, are you guys still up for meeting for a day in Berlin? Cos I just keep adding pins to my GE lol 

~RR


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Aug 3, 2012)

What a fantastic report. I am always pulled two ways by cemeteries and vhurchyards like this. Part of me is dismayed that they can be left to get in such a state, yet another part of be appreciate the subtle beauty within the decay. Fantastic pictures!

In regards to Ingram, he was probably rich enough to afford an embalming. One can't be seen stinking out the cargo hold, or possibly first class cabin. Of course not everyone could afford to embalm their loved ones or ship them back home. In my local cemetery there's a 12 year old Austrailian boy buried who died of apendicitis while on holiday in the Uk with his parents. Sadly they had to bury him here and return home to Oz


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

some really nice pics there dude and loving the architecture ,,i loves the old churchyards so peaceful


----------



## TK421 (Aug 3, 2012)

Great set of photos there mate, I really like this!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

i just love these places...great to see it thankyou.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Great stuff and rather sterling images, those heads are ACE!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 4, 2012)

That's exactly the sort of place where I want to end up, resting in peace. Not in a busy, maintained, immaculate place with regular visitors. I dont want my family hanging on to the past and feeling they need to visit me when I'm gone.


----------



## whitelaw (Aug 26, 2012)

Spare a thought for those people who have no-one left on earth who knew them or loved them. Every abandoned cemetary or grave is someone's son or daughter. They were loved enough for a relative to have provided a last resting place for them. Now abandoned, they have no one left.

Spare them a thought, or if you have a religious belief, a prayer.


----------

